
Raptor Announces “Blackbird” Micro-ATX, Low-Cost POWER9 Motherboard - RossBencina
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Raptor-Blackbird-Announced
======
mindcrime
Oh man... if this is real, and if the price is anything approaching
reasonable, this could be HUGE for advancing POWER. I've wanted to see the day
when I could order up an ATX POWER motherboard, slap it in a standard case,
add CPU and RAM, and have a working system for, well... pretty much forever.

